# Lackierungen



## plusminus (4. Januar 2005)

Ich hab neulich auf der MB Homepage das Bild von der Achim Zahn Edition gesehen.
Die Farbkombination gefällt mir ziemlich gut.
Kann ich den Rahmen in der Lackierung bestellen oder gibts den nur in den Farben die auf der BW Homepage abgebildet sind?
Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Beiträge


----------



## joob45 (4. Januar 2005)

du kannst die farben mischen wie es dir persönlich gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2005)

gibt es irgendwo eine farbtabelle?
zb bei storck gibt es da eine extra-sektion.
grüßle


----------



## joob45 (4. Januar 2005)

gebe mir deine e-mail und ich schicke dir die rohrmuster zu. habe jpg dateien der farben.


----------



## raffic (4. Januar 2005)

Farbmuster findest Du auch unter
www.mtbike.org
dann die Bikeseiten -> Bergwek Union -> FAQ 
da müssten irgendwo die Farbmuster sein.


----------



## Endurance (4. Januar 2005)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> Farbmuster findest Du auch unter
> www.mtbike.org
> dann die Bikeseiten -> Bergwek Union -> FAQ
> da müssten irgendwo die Farbmuster sein.


Stimmt genau, da sind auch die RAL Farben gelistet. Mit den meisten Browsern sollte auch:
http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/FAQ/faq.htm
gehen


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

ja sagt mir doch gleich, dass das ganze RAL Spektrum geht.
Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das macht es dann auch attraktiver nen Rahmen der aus deutschen Landen kommt zu kaufen. Glaub Storck produziert in USA oder?
Wo sitzt denn die Bergwerkproduktion?


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

in pforzheim - fahr mal hin - es lohnt sich  - adresse auf der homepage von

www.bergwerk-bikes.de


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ plusminus - steck dir am besten gleich  ein . vielleicht verliebst du dich ja dort spontan in ein so schönes geschöpf


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

ok, danke. werd ich vielleicht mal machen.
wohn ja in böblingen (paar km südlich von stuttgart ) da is pforzheim net weit.
hab auf nen paar seiten was von "ziemlich" schwer in bezug auf den rahmen gelesen.
mit welchem gewicht muss ma bei nem hardtrail rahmen der auf körpergröße 1,90 passt rechnen?



das mit den Euros wär echt ne Idee. Aber auf meine neues Rad muss ich dann erstmal sparen obwohl ich ja "nur" nen neuen Rahmen und ne neue Gabel will.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

mein mercury ( kein sl ) wiegt in der größe L 1920 gr . größe L brauchst du auf jeden fall . aber ich hab auch ne sau fette pulverung drauf - die tune klemme "würger" in xl geht ums verrecken nicht drauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

also wenn du den Mercury Rahmen meinst:

-der wiegt ca 1850g (bin mir nicht sicher ob in M oder L)
-der Mercury SL ca 1390g (der Race Rahmen, hat nen anderen Hinterbau = keinen Monostray wie der normale Mercury und andere Ausfallende usw)
allerdings wirst du bei 1,90m nicht gerade ein Fliegegewicht sein oder?
der Sl Rahmen ist glaub bis 80kg zugelassen

die Gewichtsangaben sind die normalen Werksangaben, aber ich wüsste jetzt von keinen großen Abweichungen von Leuten die ihre Rahmen nachgewogen haben!

@all
habt ihr eure Rahmen mal nachgewogen???

edit:
der Fettkloß war mal wieder schneller...und hat sogar selbst gewogen


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

also ich wiege (im Sommer) ziemlich genau 80kg. also ohne gepäck aber ich hab höchsten noch 2kg Wasser und nen kleinen Rucksack dabei.
Welcher Rahmenhöhe entspricht denn L?


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

L - Tretlagermitte bis oberkante sattelrohr 525mm / oberrohrlänge 585mm , habs grad mal schnell gemessen , kann also 2/3mm differenz sein . 

ich glaube auf der homepage findest du alle angaben


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

bei meinem gewicht dann eher den normalen mercury oder den sl?
kann ich mir bei BW auch nen Individual-Aufbau bestellen? Bsp würd ich gerne die XT-Ausstattung nehmen, allerdings mit XTR-Schaltwerk, kompletten DT-Laufrädern und ner Louise FR.
Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

kommt drauf an - was soll denn dein bike wiegen komplett ?? und dann ist das natürlich auch ne preisfrage !!
mit 80kg kannste auch den sl fahrn , nur wäre es wohl komisch da dann ne louise fr drauf zu spaxen - da gehört ne marta sl drauf . und logischerweise nix von shimano  sondern sram   ne fox gabel ist pflicht   um die race face kurbeln kommste nich drum rum   vorbau und lenker - weiste ja , syntace f99 und duraflite   pedale xpedo mgTi - wenns shimanokompatibel sein muss   laufräder - na ja - mavic , aber da bin ich nicht so kleinlich   reifen - da scheiden sich die geister - racing ralph ???   ach so sattel - was dir gefällt und die stüze , no ja tune oder thomson oder sowas   

mit dem normalen mercury kannst du ohne extremen leichtbau auf 11kg kommen .


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

bringen wirs mal eben auf den punkt.
ich bin gerade schüler, ab juli zivi. da kann ich mir die riesen Sprünge in Sachen Fahrrad net leisten.
Wenn dann würd ich wohl eher den Mercury nehmen, ne Magura Ronin ran (man ist ja patriotistisch) und ne Magurabremse. Die MartaSL bringt mir bei langen abfahrten nix, die wird nur butterweich.
In Sachen Antrieb weiß ich net genau was ich nehmen soll. Da ich mir nciht alles leisten kann wäre der X0 von Sram schon ok, Kurbeln XT. Laufräder setze ich aus eigener Erfahrung gerne auf Hüginaben, DT-Speichen und evtl noch ner MAVIC Schlauchlosfelge.
Die sonstigen Teile würde ich von meinem jetztigen Focus übernehmen soweit es geht.
Ich will ja kein nonplusultra racebike aufstellen, die Teile sollen ja auch bissle was aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

na also - da sind wir doch schon einen schritt weiter . aber das XO schaltwerk ist das teuerste schaltwerk auf dem markt - warum willste das denn ? nehm doch das X9 .


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

Ich habe XTR und X0 gefahren und keine großen Unterschiede beim Schalten gemerkt (auch in der Steigung unter Vollast). Das war noch nen altes Schaltwerk, net dieses invers-Zeugs *bäh*. Wie das x9 is weiß ich net. Aber ob ich jetzt den Japanern oder den Amis das Geld in den Rachen werf is mir grad egal.
Bin mit meinem LX-Schaltwerk und Umwerfer seit 2 Jahren froh. Kein einziges mal nachstellen müssen und nur einmal neu eingefettet.
Kannst mir ja mal ne Zusammenstellung für einen zwangsweise preisbewussten Biker vorstellen.
Fahre Tour aber auch mal gern bei nem Rennen mit. Meine 80kg net vergessen 

Achja, möglichst deutsche(Magura) und schweizer (DT) Produkte ;-)

Weiß ja net ob man das in so nem Forum schreiben darf oder ob man gleich gesteinigt wird, aber was haltet ihr von Storck? Also ich mein net die Kau-& Lutschbonbons sondern den Rahmenhersteller.

Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

OOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh stork --- das ist von berwerk ungefähr so weit entfernt wie die erde vom saturn . bei berkwerk geht es zu einem nicht geringen teil um philosophie   ( geil wie ich das schreibe - oder ) storck ist schicki micki für porschefahrer


----------



## chris84 (5. Januar 2005)

@plusminus: willkommen im Club, ich hab mein Mercury auch als Schüler gekauft, bin aktuelle Zivi. Habs mir auf dem Zahnfleisch abgespart   
hau dir also so unnötiges Zeug wie Fettgloß geschrieben hat direkt ausm Kopp!   
mal kurz meine Meinung: nimm den normalen Mercury Rahmen, größe L (ich bin auch 190 groß, 90kg schwer), ist saustabil und wiegt wie bereits erwähnt ~1900g. viel größer dürfte ich dafür aber nicht sein, passt so gerade optimal!
Die Gabel is Ok, Antriebsmäßig siehts bei mir so aus: XT04 Kurbel, X.9 Schaltwerk, LX-Umwerfer. Ne absolut problemlos-Einheit! Das Schaltwerk ist der Wahnsinn, mindestens so gut wie X.0 (nur halt ein bisserl schwerer, kostet dafür nur 1/4). Dank genialer Schaltzugverlegung und 1:1 übersetzung absolut matschfest (du kannst problemlos 3h im zentimetertiefen Matsch bei Regen    fahren ohne dass irgendwas schwer geht...), dazu empfehle ich Trigger oder Gripshift (ich schwöre auf letzteres). Du musst halt nur ab und zu dann mal Ritzel, Kette und Kettenblätter (je nach verschleiß) wechseln. 
Laufräder von DT sind ne super Wahl! sehr wartungsfreundlich. Ich werd mir demnächst nen 2. Satz zulegen, hab im Moment die Onyx naben, aber das Sperrklinkenprinzip hält mich irgendwie nicht dauerhaft aus... Ansonsten super gedichtete Nabe! auf jeden Fall Stirnradverzahnung nehmen (also Hügi oder höher)
Bremse: wenns Geld knapp wird Julie, ansonsten ist die Louise FR natürlich perfekt. Die Julie hab ich schon an die Grenzen gebracht. Irgendwann werd ich auf Louise FR umrüsten, von Leichtbau à la marta sl halte ich bei unserem Körpergewicht nicht viel!
Das wärs mal an relevanten Anbauteilen, den rest kannst du dir von mir aus je nach Geldbeutel aussuchen. 

Schau mal in mein Foto-Album, da sind ein paar bilder von meinem Bike... (teilweise noch mit altem Antrieb (Truvativ/Sram 9.0SL))

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

> unnötiges Zeug wie Fettgloß geschrieben hat direkt ausm Kopp!




ja is denn das zu glauben ?????? unnötiges zeugs - ich fasse es nicht !!! 
unnötig wäre das für ein canyon , cannondehl oder so - aber für ein bergwerk ist das ein muss


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß: ich mein die steifigkeitswerte von Storck sind aber nunmal einfach Nonplusultra. Dass damit nur SchickiMickis rumfahren is mir klar. Aber wenn ich dafür nen Top-Produkt habe. 

@chris: vielen dank für die bestätigung meiner vorstellungen ;-) ich hoffe mal ich bekomm das irgendwann mal hin. Muss mich glaub nur noch in einen BW Rahmen verlieben und dann pass ich hier glaub gut rein. Das dumme ist halt nur, man kann net austesten wie so nen Komplettrad dann am Ende in der oder der Farbe aussieht.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

> Das dumme ist halt nur, man kann net austesten wie so nen Komplettrad dann am Ende in der oder der Farbe aussieht.





doch - kann man !!! es gibt einenzauberkünstler , der nennt sich carloz . leider ist der in letzter zeit recht selten hier (hat wohl ne neue freundin  )
aber der kann dir alle farben zeigen die du willst - zumindest virtuell


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

naja wenn ich virtuell farben sehen will dann kenn ich da auch andere wege


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

storck is OBJEKTIV betrachtet schon sehr gut, mir gefällt das Rebel Race oder Rebel Carbon (iiiiiiiihhhhhh Plastik,   ) auch

aber wer ist schon objektiv  
BW kauft man auch zu einem großteil aus ideologischen Gründen, wir haben das hier mal erörtert!
schau mal in den "warum Bergwerk"-Fred (thread)

deswegen findest du hier auch fast ausschließlich so "Charakterköpfe" wie Fettkloß  , natürlich mich  , und viele andere....
die genaue Vorstellungen haben wie ein BW aussehen muss/darf!!!  

allerdings muss man die meisten posts hier natürlich mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie betrachten  
(ich weiss der Fettkloß widerspricht mir gleich und beteuert, dass er alles bierernst meint )

allerdings gibt es schon ein paar absolute "No-go"s was die zusammenstellung angeht    


im Ernst:
Chris seine Austattung bzw sein Vorschlag ist echt gut
ich z.b bin auch armer Student und habe mich für fast die gleiche Sorglos- Ausstattung entschieden:

X9 Schaltwerk
X9 Trigger
XT-Umwerfer (schande über mein Haupt, aber es gab noch keinen Sram!)
XT Kassette (war billiger und leichter als Sram)
XT Kette (bewährter sehr guter Standard)


----------



## Endurance (5. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> ja sagt mir doch gleich, dass das ganze RAL Spektrum geht.
> Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das macht es dann auch attraktiver nen Rahmen der aus deutschen Landen kommt zu kaufen. Glaub Storck produziert in USA oder?
> Wo sitzt denn die Bergwerkproduktion?


Storck läßt in Taiwan bauen.

BW Anfahrtsskizze auch in der FAQ Sektion auf meiner HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (5. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> storck is OBJEKTIV betrachtet schon sehr gut, mir gefällt das Rebel Race oder Rebel Carbon (iiiiiiiihhhhhh Plastik,   ) auch


Hab mir die Plastikversion kurz nach Weihnachten bestellt - hat aber nichts mit BW Problemen zu tun. Ich wollte einfach einen leichten und steifen (ich bin leider NOCH ein bisserl schwer - muß noch 5-7 KG abnehmen bis zum April/Mai   ) Rahmen. Und BW bietet hier nur das Mercury SL was für mich hart an der Stabilitätsgrenze liegt (ist glaube ich bis 90KG zugelassen??).


----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> storck is OBJEKTIV betrachtet schon sehr gut, mir gefällt das Rebel Race oder Rebel Carbon (iiiiiiiihhhhhh Plastik,  ) auch
> 
> aber wer ist schon objektiv
> BW kauft man auch zu einem großteil aus ideologischen Gründen, wir haben das hier mal erörtert!
> ...


  Ist alles "go", was Du schreibst.

 Aber wer hat denn hier nun die "No-go"s?? 

 Man muß es mit dem Shimano-Hassen ja auch nicht übertreiben.
  Die Bikes rollen auch damit. Ich bin eher ein Manitou-Forken-Hasser.
  Und ich fahre eine rundum-handvernietete Rohloff-Kette.

 Na..., ist das "go", oder was? 

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

Naja gut, die Rohloffketten sind schon voll in Ordnung. Aber wenn ich mir da anschau was das Nietwerkzeug kostet. Da fliegt einem ja schier das Blech weg.


So dann hab ich mal ne Frage an euch BW-Kenner.
Dürfte eine Marzocchi Marathon Sl oder eine Magura Ronin ans Rad?
Shimano-Kurbel? (Die XT04 war im MB-Test neulich die mit dem besten STW-Wert und ist nicht sooooo teuer). Mit dem X9 könnt ich mich glaub noch anfreunden.
Die sonstigen Sachen würd ich glaub von Ritchey nehmen da ich mir keinen endlosen Leichtbau à la "tune"  leisten kann (im Sinne der Physik) 
Wäre das dann ethish, moralisch und ästhetisch so zu verantworten?


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

wenn schon ritchey dann wenigstens wcs !

also 12kg solltest du aber nicht überschreiten (mit pedalen und fl.halter usw.)

man kann die ritcheyparts auch tarnen   schwarz lackieren oder polieren - siehe meine fotogalerie


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß: glaub wcs würd noch in ordnung gehen. aber die tune sachen sind glaub net all zu stabil und außerdem net für meinem Gelbeutel gebaut 
Ich werd mal schaun wie ich das organisier. Vielleicht informier ich mich noch tiefgehender mit der Philosophie des BW-Fahrens und dringe in die Sphären der absoulten Parts-Erfüllung ein 
Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

> tiefgehender mit der Philosophie des BW-Fahrens und dringe in die Sphären der absoulten Parts-Erfüllung ein




du bist auf dem richtigen weg - wenn du lauter bunte kreise siehst und seltsame musik hörst bis du kurz vor dem erleuchtet werden


----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @fettkloß: glaub wcs würd noch in ordnung gehen. aber die tune sachen sind glaub net all zu stabil und außerdem net für meinem Gelbeutel gebaut Gruß


Kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen, ich fahre Tune-Parts und die halten (hab schon mal 95KG gewogen - mom. immer noch 85). Das mit den Preisen stimmt leider.


----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte eine Marzocchi Marathon Sl oder eine Magura Ronin ans Rad?
> Shimano-Kurbel? (Die XT04 war im MB-Test neulich die mit dem besten STW-Wert und ist nicht sooooo teuer). Mit dem X9 könnt ich mich glaub noch anfreunden.
> Die sonstigen Sachen würd ich glaub von Ritchey nehmen da ich mir keinen endlosen Leichtbau à la "tune"  leisten kann (im Sinne der Physik)
> Wäre das dann ethish, moralisch und ästhetisch so zu verantworten?



Marathon SL fahre ich seit 1,5 Jahren (Modell 2003). Würde ich nicht wirklich empfehlen, das die Zugstufe mit den 5 Rasterungen (ECC) nicht so toll einstellbar (mehr ein blockieren nicht blockieren). Das Ansprechverhalten ist auch nicht so super (eventuell sind hier die neuen Modelle aber besser). Die Ronin hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, kriegt aber keine wirklich guten Kritiken für's Ansprechverhalten. Bisher mein Favorit ist die Reba von RS.

X9 ist OK wenn Du auf den Carbonlook verzichten kannst


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

@ endurance - du hast 85 kg ???????????????????????? du bist doch der mit dem dreckigen bike am bergwerktag   - ???!! also ich hätte auf 70 bis 75 kg geschätzt --- trägst du bleigürtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ endurance - du hast 85 kg ???????????????????????? du bist doch der mit dem dreckigen bike am bergwerktag   - ???!! also ich hätte auf 70 bis 75 kg geschätzt --- trägst du bleigürtel


Eher Speckgürtel   
Die kann man leider nicht so einfach ablegen. Außerdem sind die nach Weihnachten und Neujahr ganz schön gewachsen


----------



## Brägel (6. Januar 2005)

endlich sagt mir mal jemand dass ich ein "Schicki-Micki" bin (schreibt das man so?)   Bis eben hatte ich noch Identitätsprobleme. Hatte mich einfach für einen Durchschnittsbiker gehalten   

Meinem Rebel ist das aber egal. Immerhin schafft es Storck die Kunden über die erhältlichen Lackierungen nicht vollkommen im Unklaren zu lassen (nur um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen)

Bei 90 kg würde ich einen Stabilomat bauen (z.B. mit einer Bremse, die was aushält, stabilen Laufrädern und einer steifen Gabel, die dahin fährt wo du willst. Wegen Komfort und Grip nicht zu schmale Reifen). Duraflite Carbon und F99 kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Eine steife Kurbel ist noch wichtig und ein steifer Rahmen (ich hab sowas - gibts halt nicht nur von BW  )

Also nix Mercury SL, Marta SL, Scareb, Twister Supersonic usw.


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

na endlich - der erste storckfahrer springt aus dem gebüsch   aber brägel bei dir ist das ja nicht so schlimm , du wohnst in einem penthaus , trägst schwarze designersocken mit addiletten und hast ne postmoderne trennwand zum nachbarn hin auf deiner aussenanlage   es passt also alles zusammen ------ wie fährt sich der porsche eigentlich so ?


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

aahahaha, ich hab grad n lachflash...

@nomercy
fast alles ist go, natürlich...
schleißlich bestimmt jeder selbst was an sein Rad kommt..
das einzige was man machen kann ist auf unsinnige kombinationen hinzuweisen..

ich versuche auch wenig shimano zu verbauen, da ich die eigentlich nicht mag, aber letztenendes siegt bei mir (manchmal zumindest) die Vernunft!
Die XT kassette und Kette finde ich sind echte Vernunftteile und solange die anderen (Sram) teurer/schwerer usw sind bleib ich auch bei shimano!


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

n canyon is auch nen vernunftteil   oder   ne vielleicht nicht mal das


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH                    

er hat das SCHANDWORT gesagt

werft den pösen Puben zu Poden!!!
chteinigt ihn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

@daif: ich liebe das Leben des Brian 


Was wäre denn ne Gabel die an ein BW randarf? Ich meine in der Preisklasse um 500 Euro oder so, also keine Fox F100X.


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

fox 80x - modell 2005 , 729  - sonst darf seit dem 1.1.2005 keine andere montiert werden - frag den toni !! und die 229 sind doch nicht der rede wert !


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

Ja klar, die 229 wärens ja net unbedingt. Aber ich brauch noch (minimal) nen neuen Lauradsatz.
Entweder nen Disc oder einen mit Keramikfelgen für meine HS33 falls ich sie behalten sollte. Ne HS33 ist doch erlaubt oder?? 
Nen kompletter Satz Hügi/Competition/4.1Ceramic kostet mich 600 Euro. Zumindest da wo ich grad mal geschwind nachgeschaut hab.
Glaub das mit dem BW-Rahmen dauert noch ne Weile.
Hoffentlich kann ich nachm Zivi noch nen bissle beim Daimler schaffen.


----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß: Danke für die Blumen 
Aber da musst du schon den Jungs von Adobe danken ich bin nur ein click-Kiddie 

Außerdem steht +/- eher auf synthetische (@eisenfaust: stimmt das so ?) Drogen hab ich so das Gefühl   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @daif: ich liebe das Leben des Brian
> .


Ich auch, und ... ich weiß nicht was daran Blasphemie sein soll, wenn man nur Jehova sagt.
Gesegnet sind die Rübennasen...


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @fettkloß: Danke für die Blumen
> Außerdem steht +/- eher auf synthetische (@eisenfaust: stimmt das so ?) Drogen hab ich so das Gefühl



tja mein lieber, lass Dich da mal nicht täuschen, gibt ja genügend natürliche Wege


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

@plusminus

der Fettkloß meints ja nur gut, allerdings gibt es ausser ner Fox (welche ich natürlich auch gerne testen / haben würde) auch noch weitere gute gabeln.
Über die Black von Manitou hört man viel gutes...

ich hab ne Marzocchi MX Pro ETA, die war halt dran ...also ich hab auch keine Superteure Traumgabel...kann ich mir grad auch garnicht leisten....
ich hab nichtmal genügend Kohle für nen würdigen LRS, denn die hässlichen Crossland die ich hab haben ne Bremsflanke (auch noch silbern, bääh) und wiegen 2100g!!!!!!


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

Ich danke mal allen für ihre Bemühungen.
Ihr habt mich echt schon so weit, dass ich mir gleich nen BW-Rahmen organisieren würde, aber da müsste ich ja nen Dispo-Kredit aufnehmen 

Werd wohl noch mindestens bis zum Zivi bei meinem alten Focus bleiben, das fährt bestimmt noch ne Weile.


----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

@+/-: Apropos: Ich hab ne Ronin 80mm am Bock und bin sehr zufrieden. Bin aber in meinem Leben noch keine andere Gabel gefahrn, also ned unbedingt repräsentativ 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (6. Januar 2005)

Das Ansprechverhalten der Magura-Gabeln soll auch was mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun haben. Leichtgewichte haben Probleme damit, aber ich denke mit 80kg dürfte die Gabel nach der Einlaufphase super funktionieren...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> du bist auf dem richtigen weg - wenn du lauter bunte kreise siehst und seltsame musik hörst bis du kurz vor dem erleuchtet werden



Das hätte aber auch ein Zieleinlauf bei den Olympischen Spielen (Peking?) sein können ;-)


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2005)

Soderle,
dann stör ich doch einfach nochmal.
Is zwar offtopic aber das trifft ja fast auf den ganzen thread zu.
Ich wollt nur nochmal wissen wie das mit den Komponentengruppen ist. Würde mir evtl das Faunus LSD holen und dazu die Endurance Gruppe. Allerdings hätte ich lieber ne Magurabrems dran.
Muss ich mir jetzt den Rahmen bestellen und nen Eigenaufbau machen oder könnte Bergwerk solche Wünsche auch einplanen? Da ja nen paar von BW hier sind wie wäre denn dann so der Kostenpunkt von dem Rad?
UND: Was lässt sich denn an der Gabel von der Endurance so alles verstellen? Ist die Fox F80/F100 RLT.
Grüßle an alle BWler

PS: Das Faunus LSD steht bei mir gerade nur noch im Kampf mit dem Steppenwolf Tundra FS. Aber ich weiß ja zu was ihr mir raten würdet


----------



## daif (17. Januar 2005)

das tundra FS ist doch n "normaler" Viergelenker mit Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr? hab grad nicht nachgeschaut.

das LSD hat ja n ganz anderes System
das LSD arbeitet auch ohne Plattformdämpfer quasi wippfrei

das LSD ist halt recht straff und sportlich ausgelegt, ich denke ne Spur mehr als das Tundra

ohne BW hypen zu wollen, ich finde das LSD System geil, habs leider nur kurz fahren können, aber beim antritt isses geil

das LSD System wird allgemein sehr gelobt und ist glaub ich das vortschrittlichere von beiden...zumindest wenn man sich aktuellere CC/ Marathon fullies anschaut. (Centurion backfire, Speci.....)
während die andere Anlenkung eher aus dem Bereich verschwindet..

das tundra geniesst allerdings auch nen guten Ruf..

(ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht zu großen mist geschrieben
 )


----------



## Brägel (18. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich - der erste storckfahrer springt aus dem gebüsch   aber brägel bei dir ist das ja nicht so schlimm , du wohnst in einem penthaus , trägst schwarze designersocken mit addiletten und hast ne postmoderne trennwand zum nachbarn hin auf deiner aussenanlage   es passt also alles zusammen ------ wie fährt sich der porsche eigentlich so ?



hallo fätti,

wenn auch spät, so will ich doch gern deine bewegenden Fragen beantworten:

Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie sich ein Porsche fährt, da ich mich erst vor wenigen Monaten für den gelifteten Alfa 156 entschieden habe. Du wirst es ahnen, er ist schwarz und passt prima zu meinen Socken. Vom gespaarten Geld (Differenz zum Porsche) hat es dann noch für neue Adiletten und weitere schwarze Socken (diesmal mit Boss-Schriftzug in orange   ) gereicht.

Das Storck fährt sich aber prima. Es ist sehr wendig. Ich kann problemlos auf meiner Terasse (Außenanlage) umdrehen ohne mit den Adiletten die Platten zu berühren. Im Gelände habe ich keine Erfahrung. Mir reichen die 30 Meter auf der Terasse. Man hat ja Aussicht. Apropos Aussicht. Wann haben wir mal wieder Aussicht auf ein Frühstück im Freien (für dich und alle die sich wieder Sommer wünschen anbei noch extra ein Terassenbild mit Frühstück) 

Tschüüüüsssss


----------



## plusminus (19. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich eher wissen ob ich meinen Individualaufbau direkt bei BW machen kann.
Was die Vorteile des LSD bzw des Tundra FS sind is mir bewusst.


----------



## daif (19. Januar 2005)

für sowas ist eher n shop zuständig.. der toni hat mal gesagt, dass sie halt "standard" räder aufbauen....
aber ruf doch mal bei BW an, da kommst du eh nicht drumrum wenn du es sicher wissen willst.. (und es noch dieses jahr geschehen soll  )


----------

